# My Weekly Schedule (10 Gal)



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Before I go and stir things up N swirl up the Algae genie just wanna make sure I've got my Routine down pat.

*10Gal Tank - Co2 Injected - 40w Light - Dosing Excel Every other day*

*Sunday-----Day1)* Nothing But a 50% WC

*Monday-----Day2) *1/8Tsp-KN03, 1/32/Tsp-KH2P04, (5ml Excel)

*Tuesday----Day3)* 1/32Tsp Trace

*Wednesday-Day4)* 1/8Tsp-KN03, 1/32ish/Tsp-KH2P04, (1/4tsp Excel)

*Thursday---Day5)* 1/32Tsp Trace

*Friday------Day6)* 1/8Tsp-KN03, 1/32ish/Tsp-KH2P04, (1/4tsp Excel)

*Saturday---Day7)* 1/32Tsp Trace

*Sunday-----Day8)* Nothing But a 50% WC

_*50% WC and no dosing Sunday works for me because I Change water at night and want to let the Conditioner settle b4 dosing in the early morning (Also don't dose K2SO4 due to my water being extremely hard in tap. Might consider mixing RO-water to change this and start dosing)_

Look about right? Any Recommendations?


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Your regiment is almost exactly the same as mine for my 29. But I do dose potassium sulfate even though my tap is extremely hard. I also dose csm+b on Tue, Thurs instead of trace and 2ml of flourish iron every day. No dosing on saturdays. I use that as the day for the plants to suck up the remaining nutrients in the water from the week. Than Sunday is my water change.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Forgot to add that my water change is cut with 2/3 distilled water and 1/3 tap


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for responding..

Trace is the same as CSM+B which already contains iron and is not suppose to be dosed everyday anyways. Yea I was also wondering if I should dose sulfate even tho my waters hard.

Why not use RO water instead?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Cuz I only change 5 gallons a week. It's pointless for me to get an RO/DI unit. And honestly I've never had any ill effects com using the 3 89cent jugs of distilled water I use a week.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

You don't need an RO unit, they have units in front of most grocery stores.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Never noticed it if there is. I'll have to look at the couple stores i frequent


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

seachem flourish and seachem excell.. which one should we be going with >>


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

or are tehy both the same ??


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

I dose via PPS-Pro which seems to be similar, i dont know the exact amount each day because i make a macro and micro mixture. i add Mg and extra Fe to the Micro. i also cut my tap with water from a Culligans machine in the grocery store, although i just started using the stand alone watermill machines. the only thing i might do is dose excel every morning, i have read that it doesnt stay available for much longer than 12 hours and from my observations that seems to be true.


----------

